# CPT for bladder US



## ggparker14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone please help me with a CPT for bladder US done in ED?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 28, 2012)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can anyone please help me with a CPT for bladder US done in ED?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Bladder only US imaging is 76857 - limited pelvis. 
Bladder, non-imaging, for post-void reduction is 51798.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Sep 19, 2012)

Also, there must be image retention to be able to use 76857.


----------

